

The eBay economy for Google Wave invitations has been pretty healthy - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13515_3-10373785-26.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
sammcd
I have a confession, I was a little tight for cash when I got my google wave
invite. I invited two friends then noticed what they where going for on ebay.
I sold 6 invites at $25 a piece.

I listed them at 9:00 AM EST and they all sold in the hour between 2:30 PM and
3:30 PM. From what I can tell they went for a high price when others weren't
selling because I marked them as international.

------
araneae
I'm not surprised... I was one of the first to get a GMail account, and I
remember making about 100$ on ebay. I would have made a lot more if I had sold
my invites earlier though :/.

------
theklub
Why doesn't google just sell them?

~~~
meatbag
Some (cynical) possibilities:

1\. To sell invites would be "unGOOGlich"; that is, it may hurt Google's
perceived "do no evil"/not-just-in-it-for-the-money/faux altruism brand.

2\. Scarcity marketing increases demand for an already sought-after item.

------
thetrumanshow
After today, maybe not so healthy.

------
MarkPNeyer
I bought 8 for $200, resold two for $40 apiece, and sold the rest to friends
at cost, because ebay started pulling my auctions.

